

Looking back at 2011: ‘The year of the tablet’ falls flat - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2011/12/26/looking-back-at-2011-the-year-of-the-tablet-falls-flat/

======
Slimy
I think the tablet market will either be completely turned upside down when
Windows 8 comes out, or iOS will just keep dominating. I hate to say it, but
right now it looks like Android is only successful on phones, and it doesn't
look like that is changing anytime soon. Come CES 2012 though, I may have to
eat my own words.

